# My new Brinkman "Smoke N Pit"



## jimtown (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok Just getting started, I purchased the Smoke N Pit from Wally-world, assembled it lastnight, Had a storm coming in so could not season it till this morning.



Ah so many pieces will ti ever all fit?



Ah yes now i can see it...



Finished



Just as a severe storm come rolling in, i got it inside and 5 mins later we had a monster rain,,, I set it up and started seasoning it this mornign before coming to work.

I do need help with a Modification... Below is a Temporary Baffle...


but now here is where i need help on the next 2 mods...

1. The vent on the top i hear should be lowered close to the great level to help control the smoke.. Do you leave the top coolign rack on or take it out? I can not make this mod with it in. 


Also this vent does NOT extend down into the chamber so i am unable to use the "Dryer vent metal hose" to lower the stack like is recommended in other msgs,,, What is the best way to lower this?

Also When i got hte smoke rolling this mornign to season i am finding i am losing ALOT of smoke out the end of the chamber. seems where they close it about 1/4-1/2" gap. how can i fill this?


Sorry for so many questions. Tryign ot get this ready so i can be up all night with the brisket :), What type of sealent/cauking would be recommended between Firebox & cooking chamber i have a small gap there to fill.

Thanks agian

Jim
Elkhart, In


----------



## daboys (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Jim, here's a link to some of the things I did to mine. For the side I used fireplace rope, but it would never stay on. Just took it off. I dodn't notice any diff and temps with it off anyway. I noticed others on here had a gap between the firebox and smoke chamber. Mine is tight so not a problem there. You do have to take out the warming shelf to put in the dryer vent. That made a big diff in evening out the temps. DON"T go by the thermo with the unit. I put 1 on each side and also use a digital thermo to monitor internal temps. Hope this helps. I really like mine. It does a great job. Just have to babysit it more then some others. But hey, that's half the fun of smoking!
www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17494


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 3, 2008)

DABOYS gave good advice.... my char griller came with one of those shelves and it didnt go in when i assembled it.... be sure to spray her down good with some cooking spray or wipe down with oil or EVOO....

He is also right on about the thermo... stock ones are usually pretty far off and not near the grate level....

check out some of the other mods like the charcoal basket....

by the way... CONGRATS on your new toy....


----------



## ddave (Jul 3, 2008)

You can use a peice of 2 and 1/2 muffler pipe with a slight "swedge" in it and cut at an angle. Push it up inside the flange. I just took the lid to the muffler shop so the guy could take measurements ans such.



For a baffle, I made a template out of cardboard and had a friend cut a piece of 1/8" thick steel plate to fit.



For tuning plates (if you decide to make them) I used 1/8" steel plate as well. There are 4 plates one each of 10", 8", 6", and 4" inches wide and about 13.5" long although they could be longer if you want them to sit higher.



Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## jimtown (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys,  I will make those Mode for the vent tonight before i start.   and  start lookign at the others.

Man, pulling an allnighter on my first Smoke, what better way is there.  (plus i don't drink)    Laptop and wireless for the Win.


----------



## sweethanky (Jul 4, 2008)

looks good


----------



## jimtown (Jul 4, 2008)

Ok it is almost 4am and i am getting frustrated..   I am having trouble keeping the temp up.  I am using Lump charcoal,  and some apple chips in a box,    It is a calm night here,  mid 60's,

I know i will need to figure how to seal this baby up a little tighter, i am getting alot of smoke from the back side, and the ends.  I did lower the vent down to jsut above the grate..

How often should i be adding charcoal?  I even brought a little fan out to try and get some draft at times...

How much will it hurt beside taking longer if the temps are not at 200?

Thanks agian for any of us late nighters out here.

11# brisket been in 7 hrs and i am at 131 deg
7# Butt been in so 3 hrs and i am at 105 degs.

Jim


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 4, 2008)

Try using a piece of aluminum roof flashing up into the stack for now to lower its height to the grill. for the gap problems i used some flat stock steel and a rope of 3/4" stove gasket. I didnt glue in the gasket yet since i tried the stove cement and it got brittle and just broke away. My next test may be head gasket sealant. im having a difficult time posting pics here so if you want some pics i can send them to you off line. my baffle was simple for my char griller pro. i turned it upside down for now and have it just above the firebox opening into the smoke chamber. the gap between the baffle and fire box is filled in with heavy duty alluminum foil rolled tight and layed on top of the baffle. it works awesome! I need something heavier than foil and will try to cut a piece of steel to fit right to the edge of the fire box.


----------



## jimtown (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,   I did lower the stack to grate level before i started tonight,   Make a tempary baffle.  got an seperate Tray to put the charcoal in.

so yea i did soem mods before starting tonight...

Ok time now 4:30 Brisket been in sine 9pm so 7.5hrs and i am at 137 degs...   Butt beein in for 3.5 hrs and is at 119 degs :)


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 4, 2008)

Jim im going to try to post my first pic so here it goes. its showing the gasket around the smoke chamber to make the lid more air tight.



i used 2 nuts for spacing not to squish the gasket and to allow more "wiggle room" for the lid to seat its self. COOL IT WORKED!!!!! BTW i used 1 nut along the front for spacing


----------



## vince (Jul 4, 2008)

I like Your mod there, I think I will have to give that one a try.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Jimtowm ...............

How did it turn out?  Bristol, IN Smoker!


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 4, 2008)

Vinnie,
You still workin for the DHL team? Am i gonna see you at Infinion for the grand nationals? I'll be part of the fire rescue team NHRA rules!


----------



## jimtown (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the input,,, It was hard keeping the temp up, but inthe end it wqas well worth the effort, Everythign came out great for my first time, I thought maybe a little dry on brisket but no one else complained (eatign some leftovers now)...

I will try and put these additional Mods on before i do my next smoke (aka gasket around the doors).

Hey "The_selling_blues_man" Are you going down to the BBQ contest in goshen next weekend? If i had a few more weeks to pratice i would of entered but maybe next year.
http://greatgoshengrillout.com/

Thanks again all for the help!

Jim


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Jimtown:

Difficult to choose.  The Kalamazoo Blues Fest is the same weekend.  I will probably go to the Goshen Grill Out at least for a little while and see what's cooking (no pun intended).

You planning on going?


----------

